
Trees Infused With Glowing Nanoparticles Could Replace Streetlights - ruchi
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-11/trees-could-one-day-serve-streetlights-thanks-gold-nanoparticles
======
arkitaip
The original research paper
[http://pubs.rsc.org/en/Content/ArticleLanding/2010/NR/C0NR00...](http://pubs.rsc.org/en/Content/ArticleLanding/2010/NR/C0NR00330A)

